# San Marcos, TX



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

*San Marcos, TX pictures part 1*

I just want to share with you my recap of the trip. My plan was to go to sleep early and get some rest before the trip. Since I'm such a huge Lakers fan, that didn't happen. It was hard waking after staying up all night watching the Lakers and Jazz game. Yeah, Lakers won! Any how, I only manage to get a couple of hours of shut eye. It started for me waking up at 4am and driving to Houston Aquarium Warehouse to meet with Kevin, Bushan and his wife. From there we meet up with Rick and his wife (Melissa) in Katy, TX. Good thing Kevin was driving and the conversation with friends keep me all hype up for the day. Arrived in San Marcos about 8:20am. Once we arrive in San Marcos, we meet up with DFWAPC Nikolay, his wife, and Casey (our local guide). I would like to thank Casey for giving us a great in depth about the area.

Here are a few pictures I would like to share. I will divide it up into 3 thread.

Link to Nickolay's picture: http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/SanMarcosRiverMay172008





















































































































































































Cheers, 
Thanh

Link to part 2: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ouston-nash/51854-san-marcos-tx-part-2-a.html

Link to part 3: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../51855-san-marcos-tx-part-3-a.html#post387833


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics dude! I still have to upload mine.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are some more:

The collection group from Houston.



Hydrocotyle.sp growing emmersed.

Tilapia nesting.

Ludwigia repens
Stay tuned for more.


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

back to VietNam TNguyen, U will find it great too


----------

